# Snl



## qwksilver61 (Dec 29, 2008)

Any of  you?this place remind you  of SNL? it appears to be getting that way.....to all the bona fide, I appologize,pardon moi.....Hoi!Hoi!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 29, 2008)

whats snl?




qwksilver61 said:


> Any of you?this place remind you of SNL? it appears to be getting that way.....to all the bona fide, I appologize,pardon moi.....Hoi!Hoi!


----------



## Nolerama (Dec 30, 2008)

Saturday Night Live?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't understand the question. Could you please clarify, qwksilver61?


----------



## skinters (Dec 30, 2008)

ooooo you done it now mate ,i dont know this guy qwksilver never heard of him ho ho ho


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay thank you for the answer...now I can get on to topic better...and understand it...

Does SNL have any Wing Chun people on there?




Nolerama said:


> Saturday Night Live?


----------



## Nolerama (Dec 30, 2008)

Lol. I think this thread is like a bad SNL skit... If that's what the OP meant.


----------



## dungeonworks (Dec 30, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> Lol. I think this thread is like a bad SNL skit... If that's what the OP meant.



Like one I didn't "get" and had to be explained. :uhyeah:


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 30, 2008)

Whats the meaning of this thread...I am lost?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2008)

Ditto.


----------



## skinters (Dec 30, 2008)

think i know what qwksilver61 is getting at,its like when you meet someone for the first time and its all hello,very nice to meet you,thank you ever so much,most forums you go in are the same where people can be overly curteous.there is nothing wrong with good manners,but its nice now and again to just be yourself and say what you like without feeling like you walking on broken glass.

no big deal .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 30, 2008)

hELLO SKINTERS...HOW R YOU DOING?
HOW WAS YOUR DAY..




skinters said:


> think i know what qwksilver61 is getting at,its like when you meet someone for the first time and its all hello,very nice to meet you,thank you ever so much,most forums you go in are the same where people can be overly curteous.there is nothing wrong with good manners,but its nice now and again to just be yourself and say what you like without feeling like you walking on broken glass.
> 
> no big deal .


----------



## skinters (Dec 30, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> hELLO SKINTERS...HOW R YOU DOING?
> HOW WAS YOUR DAY..




yeah i alright ...hows you ?


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 30, 2008)

Great...I thought I start the fun of giving you some hello and goodbye stuff...lol...




skinters said:


> yeah i alright ...hows you ?


----------



## qwksilver61 (Jan 1, 2009)

Skinters,Nolerama........nail on head....you win!!!!!!!!!!!prize? free bad humor!
Happy New Years!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 2, 2009)

What was said I missed it?




qwksilver61 said:


> Skinters,Nolerama........nail on head....you win!!!!!!!!!!!prize? free bad humor!
> Happy New Years!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 2, 2009)

*needs a map*


----------



## qwksilver61 (Jan 3, 2009)

It really does'nt matter.....some people have a tendency to read in too deep,
I just thought I would type in some nonsense just to see what kind responses I would get....too serious and out of context? is Wing Tsun simple and to the point or does it need a detailed long winded explanation? yeah.....Huh????? Skinters yes, broken glass......
Lighten up, have fun everyone,remember; Wing Tsun properly served is unfettered,without tension,part zen and wide open,if you pause to think you will be defeated!Flow man ...Flow!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh my reason for not grasping the bad joke...was because i never watch saturday night live...i always hated that show as a kid...

anyway...sorry i didn't understand your joke...




qwksilver61 said:


> It really does'nt matter.....some people have a tendency to read in too deep,
> I just thought I would type in some nonsense just to see what kind responses I would get....too serious and out of context? is Wing Tsun simple and to the point or does it need a detailed long winded explanation? yeah.....Huh????? Skinters yes, broken glass......
> Lighten up, have fun everyone,remember; Wing Tsun properly served is unfettered,without tension,part zen and wide open,if you pause to think you will be defeated!Flow man ...Flow!


----------



## qwksilver61 (Jan 3, 2009)

no need for apology.....I guess I'm just bad at mocking everyone,I'm as harmless as you get...."bad punnery will not be tolerated" so lets move on....


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh sense of humor...Well I am android...we don't possess sense of humors....




qwksilver61 said:


> no need for apology.....I guess I'm just bad at mocking everyone,I'm as harmless as you get...."bad punnery will not be tolerated" so lets move on....


----------

